

Julia Studi – An IDE for Julia - jmilloy
http://www.i-programmer.info/news/90-tools/6894-julia-studio-an-ide-for-julia.html

======
digikata
The article names Forio as the author of Julia Studio.

[http://forio.com/labs/julia-studio/](http://forio.com/labs/julia-studio/)
shows this message:

"Forio has discontinued development & support for Julia Studio."

It still looks like the github project is still up:
[https://github.com/forio/julia-studio](https://github.com/forio/julia-studio)

Forio points to: [https://github.com/one-more-minute/Juno-
LT](https://github.com/one-more-minute/Juno-LT) for a Julia IDE based on
LightTable.

I have used none of these environments...

